# How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater?



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater? Up to $100? $200? $300?


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Everyone is really going to call me cheap, but, I wouldn't spend more than $40 for yarn. I don't consider my knitting good enough to deserve the extra money for good yarn. But I really don't spend a lot for clothes. I also hate to shop, therefore, I have a very limited wardrobe.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd spend the $200 to $300 if it was something I really wanted. Actually after our move in tne next few months I hope we'll be settled by October 1 and I want to do exactly that. It's time I did something just the way I want it to be.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Not cheap! But beautiful yarn can transcend knitting skills! I really wonder at what point we decide that when knitting a sweater costs more than buying one we decide to buy ready made instead of knit. Thanks for replying!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm no help to you, I'm too cheap. If I paid over a hundred dollars for a sweater, I would consider it "too good" and never wear it!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe $100, but only if I knew I was going to finish the item in a reasonable time, and not be left as a wip for months.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Yippee! So the act of knitting and the beauty of the yarn work for you. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

seamer45 said:


> I'd spend the $200 to $300 if it was something I really wanted. Actually after our move in tne next few months I hope we'll be settled by October 1 and I want to do exactly that. It's time I did something just the way I want it to be.


LOL!


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

I haven't got the knack of answering the right replies yet1 Sorry about that! My replies to your replies are like a jigsaw puzzle. I'll try to get better!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

One would have to factor in the amount of yardage per hank/skein/ball and what type of sweater - cardigan, pullover, shrug, etc -- and how many to make the desired sweater.
And what type of patterning on said sweater.

I will answer this way -- I Do Not Buy the recommended yarns on any pattern.
;-)


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

diane.welstead said:


> Not cheap! But beautiful yarn can transcend knitting skills! I really wonder at what point we decide that when knitting a sweater costs more than buying one we decide to buy ready made instead of knit. Thanks for replying!


My max limit on a store bought sweater is $50 so it would only seem fitting not to exceed that on hand knit. JMO
'Beautiful yarn transcending .... ' --- Nah, wouldn't convert my way of life or way of thinking.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been spending between $120 and $160, and all the yarn I have gotten so far has been on sale. I spent $58 on a BABY SWEATER. Then I told myself not to do that again, but it sure is cute.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am currently knitting a sweater with a silk/ merino mix that cost me $80 for 11 skeins. A bargain at that price, but WAY more than I would normally be comfortable with paying.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Perhaps I should have rephrased the question to If buying the yarn to knit a sweater, costs as much or more than buying a similar style off the peg machine made sweater, would you still buy the yarn and knit?


galaxycraft said:


> One would have to factor in the amount of yardage per hank/skein/ball and what type of sweater - cardigan, pullover, shrug, etc -- and how many to make the desired sweater.
> And what type of patterning on said sweater.
> 
> I will answer this way -- I Do Not Buy the recommended yarns on any pattern.
> ;-)


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

diane.welstead said:


> Perhaps I should have rephrased the question to If buying the yarn to knit a sweater, costs as much or more than buying a similar style off the peg machine made sweater, would you still buy the yarn and knit?


My limit is $50 either way.

Preference between store bought vs hand knit -- depends on alot of factors and mood to knit a sweater.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Fair enough!


galaxycraft said:


> My limit is $50 either way.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I've spent $200 on wool yarn to make gift sweaters for my brother.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I've spent $180 for a special yarn for a sweater, but usually not more than $120 and that's not often. Sometimes a good yarn just begs to come home with me. I definitely spend more on yarn to knit a sweater than I would spend on a ready made one. I do buy quality yarns when they are on clearance.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

May I ask how much would you, diane.welstead, consider spending on yarn to knit a sweater?

Edited to clarify my question.


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

i would probably spent that if is was a yarn picked out by one of my granddaughters or daughter. They wear everything I knit for them and I love knitting for them.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

diane.welstead said:


> Perhaps I should have rephrased the question to If buying the yarn to knit a sweater, costs as much or more than buying a similar style off the peg machine made sweater, would you still buy the yarn and knit?


I would still buy the yarn and knit the sweater. As I am short and 'not thin', it's better for me to knit a sweater to suit my shape, than buy a sweater which is made to fit a variety of heights, etc. 
The only restriction I have in regard to the cost of any yarn, is whether or not I can afford it at that time. 
If I really love a yarn, I'll save until I can afford it.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

I've never (read that in bold!) spent more than $200 and wonder if anything would entice me to get there! When do we cross over from knitting for economy to knitting for beauty? Have natural yarns already taken us over that edge?


LizR said:


> May I ask how much would you, diane.welstead, consider spending on yarn to knit a sweater?
> 
> Edited to clarify my question.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Good reply, Aunty M! Thanks.


Aunty M said:


> I would still buy the yarn and knit the sweater. As I am short and 'not thin', it's better for me to knit a sweater to suit my shape, than buy a sweater which is made to fit a variety of heights, etc.
> The only restriction I have in regard to the cost of any yarn, is whether or not I can afford it at that time.
> If I really love a yarn, I'll save until I can afford it.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

There's a good motivation!


Jean Keith said:


> I've spent $200 on wool yarn to make gift sweaters for my brother.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I've spent at least $150. It's not just the end product--it's the fun of playing with the yarn and having something I like at the end. I look in sale bins and thrift shops, and I make my economies where it suits me, but every once in a while, great yarn yells my name.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Good for you!


Quiltermouse said:


> I've spent at least $150. It's not just the end product--it's the fun of playing with the yarn and having something I like at the end. I look in sale bins and thrift shops, and I make my economies where it suits me, but every once in a while, great yarn yells my name.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

diane.welstead said:


> I've never (read that in bold!) spent more than $200 and wonder if anything would entice me to get there! When do we cross over from knitting for economy to knitting for beauty? Have natural yarns already taken us over that edge?


I can say that knitting purely for economy is difficult for me, as the people I knit for seem to have an inbuilt radar which takes them straight to the more expensive yarns.
There's also the fact that I find them very nice to knit with, which makes it difficult for me to resist them, also.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Agree!


Aunty M said:


> I can say that knitting purely for economy is difficult for me, as the people I knit for seem to have an inbuilt radar which takes them straight to the more expensive yarns.
> There's also the fact that I find them very nice to knit with, which makes it difficult for me to resist them, also.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Agree!


Aunty M said:


> I can say that knitting purely for economy is difficult for me, as the people I knit for seem to have an inbuilt radar which takes them straight to the more expensive yarns.
> There's also the fact that I find them very nice to knit with, which makes it difficult for me to resist them, also.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

diane.welstead said:


> I've never (read that in bold!) spent more than $200 and wonder if anything would entice me to get there! When do we cross over from knitting for economy to knitting for beauty? Have natural yarns already taken us over that edge?


Thank you for your answer. $200 is way out of my comfort range but I know that many knitters do spend that much. 
I notice in your signature line that you are Developing Ortolano Yarn. Is this a new brand we will be seeing in the stores?


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm working on it!


LizR said:


> Thank you for your answer. $200 is way out of my comfort range but I know tthat many knitters do pend that much.
> I notice in your signature line that you are Developing Ortolano Yarn. Is this a new brand we will be seeing in the stores?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

diane.welstead said:


> I've never (read that in bold!) spent more than $200 and wonder if anything would entice me to get there!
> *When do we cross over from knitting for economy to knitting for beauty?*
> Have natural yarns already taken us over that edge?


Knitting for economy = retirement pension.
For beauty? = never have. 
For practicality = always.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

diane.welstead said:


> I'm working on it!


Knew this was coming ...

I Would not consider buying it. Not even a first look - sorry just me.
Anything 'New' on the market is wayyyyyyy out of my league $$$$.
Even more so if it is a new development (patent) to the marketplace.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

home=$174,000


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

No, I can't see myself spending that much. i wouldn't pay more than $50 for store bought either. Not a spendy person when it comes to clothes. I also quilt, but I don't spend the hundreds of dollars some people claim to spend on fabric for a quilt either. I have made lots of quilts that are well loved and won BOS using remnants and scraps.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

diane.welstead said:


> I'm working on it!


What is the make up of your Ortolano yarn? When will it be ready for market? As you can see, I love new yarns!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

LisaMarieKnits said:


> Since most of us have (some sort of) budget, priorities, financial obligations, allowance (for lack of a better term) to spend on our hobby, I think this is a very personal question. No offense meant, but I wouldn't share the price I paid for my home, car, etc. with most people, so what I pay for my yarn is also really not something I care to discuss in public. That said.. I love to score a bargain on my favorites!!!





LisaMarieKnits said:


> Since most of us have (some sort of) budget, priorities, financial obligations, allowance (for lack of a better term) to spend on our hobby, I think this is a very personal question. No offense meant, but I wouldn't share my salary, the price I paid for my home, car, etc. with most people, so what I pay for my yarn is also really not something I care to discuss in public. (I don't want to be labeled "cheap" or imply I am "wealthy".) That said.. I love to score a bargain on my favorites!!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

LisaMarieKnits said:


> *galaxycraft wrote*home=$74-$75,000


So what AK --- I forgot which house I was living in. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: O.B. and all


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> So what AK --- I forgot which house I was living in. 'm not the only one.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: O.B. and all


 :thumbup: Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Sorry if it seems like I was asking a personal question! FYI the yarns I am working on are knittable twines for home deco, not clothing, so it doesn't relate. My question is really something which I find fascinating. I recently went yarn shopping with my mother who had a huge desire to buy yarn, but could not justify the prices, as they were consistently more than what she was willing to pay. Everything ended up more expensive than what either of us would pay in a ready made garment. Wondering if this feeling was generalized.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks! Happy knitting!


LisaMarieKnits said:


> No apology needed. I agree. It is interesting. There are those who "splurge" on yarn when they get a gift certificate as well. The amount I spend depends on my mood and if it is a yarn I just HAVE to have. Like anything else we spend our money on, I find a great many variables come into play.
> 
> Good luck on your venture/endeavors!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

My reality check is my monthly SS check. Amen.
Is this thread being done as marketing research for your upcoming business?
Just asking.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I would knit regardless, so why not make a sweater for me, even if it cost more than storebought? I certainly spend more on fabric for clothes than cheap versions would cost. And as to amount...it's not really a factor for me. I keep so much yarn and fabric on hand that I never buy either unless they are on sale. I buy what I love when it's on a good price and then I decide what to make. It's all about the color and texture for me...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> So what AK --- I forgot which house I was living in.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: O.B. and all[/quote
> 
> Not again.........................


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Yikes, if I was spending $100 or $200 for yarn, I wouldn't bother....I'd buy a nice ready made sweater...probably cashmere!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm more of a process knitter. I love the feel of nice yarns and the visual satisfaction of colors. I think the most expensive sweater I knit was for my daughter in alpaca. Great to work,and I really liked the pattern. Her reaction was the final reward!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Susanrph said:


> I'm more of a process knitter. I love the feel of nice yarns and the visual satisfaction of colors. I think the most expensive sweater I knit was for my daughter in alpaca. Great to work,and I really liked the pattern. Her reaction was the final reward!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

the only sweater I have ever knitted for my man was at least 50 years back.he wears it ever winter....probably cost under 20 pounds at the time. for me it would be 40 years back. I will never make any more.


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

I once spent £79 on very chunky alpaca - and that was in a half price sale! otherwise I wouldn't have bought it. I quickly knitted up a massive heavyweight cable polo neck jumper in a rich 'Cadburys chocolate' deep purple. I absolutely love and wear a lot in the winter. Its great to wear instead of a coat, in fact I went to slimming club wearing it, and got weighed with it on, and then got weighed without it (t shirt underneath by the way) ...the jumper weighed 8 pounds!!


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

LisaMarieKnits said:


> Since most of us have (some sort of) budget, priorities, financial obligations, allowance (for lack of a better term) to spend on our hobby, I think this is a very personal question. No offense meant, but I wouldn't share my salary, the price I paid for my home, car, etc. with most people, so what I pay for my yarn is also really not something I care to discuss in public. (I don't want to be labeled "cheap" or imply I am "wealthy".) That said.. I love to score a bargain on my favorites!!!


 :thumbup: Also I think it matters not so much what your budget is but the amount of care and thought that goes into making a garment. You can't measure those things in dollars.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

It depends...
I'd never pay what a high end department store would charge for, say, a patterned cashmere sweater. AND I usually make something that I couldn't buy in a store at ANY price. SOoooo...yes, I have spent $100+ for amazing wonderful yarn. My DH has a cashmere vest that he adores, wears often and brags to buddies about. I've got a mohair sweater in Rowan's wonderful variegated colors with a muted fair isle at the top. Every time I've worn it at his office, my dentist try's to buy it - right off my back as it were! 
And my ethereal lace shawls in merino, or silk, or mohair are pretty much irreplaceable at any price. Yes, I guess I pay a lot for yarn, but I get lots of wear and value from it. 

Having said all that, I use acrylic yarns for all the kid knitting I do - and I never use anything but acrylic for afghans...so I'm not a yarn snob &#128516;


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

It appears this thread has become the landing for new members, interesting.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

somnus said:


> Yikes, if I was spending $100 or $200 for yarn, I wouldn't bother....I'd buy a nice ready made sweater...probably cashmere!


Here in the US $200 would get you a lightweight plain stockinet pullover. If you want something heavier, or patterned....you'd have to give $400 or more😡


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

diane.welstead said:


> How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater? Up to $100? $200? $300?


It depends on the sweater I wanted to knit and who it was for.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

amyshitzknitz said:


> This is my passion and I love to share patterns


No problem with that. Just saying, three new members , all on the same thread, at the same time. Who knew?


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

diane.welstead said:


> How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater? Up to $100? $200? $300?


It would all depend on how the sweater would be used, or who it is for. 
For myself: for around the house, or to wear as a cardigan instead of a jacket when I go shopping or something, it doesn't need to be expensive (and usually is a thicker yarn, like Aran or thicker). For a "fancy" sweater, I'm not afraid to spend the money to buy very fine, very beautiful yarn. 
The same is true if I knit for three of my daughters-in-law.

Now when it comes to my fourth daughter-in-law, the yarn HAS to be machine washable, and take rough wear: Out to the barn to groom and/or feed the horses, or to the other barn to deal with the goats' hooves or help deliver their babies. This d-i-l doesn't stop to wonder if she should keep a particular sweater for "good" - she just grabs the first thing that's available.

When it comes to the actual price, I believe the most expensive yarn my LYS carries is CA$32/skein, and I'd need about 5 skeins. I'm not aware of any yarn they carry that would make a sweater more than around CA$150-$175.

Now, if we consider socks, I believe it shows that we knit because we like knitting and are proud of the items we make - for ourselves or for others. 
The least expensive pair of socks I've made recently was CA$13 for the yarn. I can buy myself 2 or 3 pairs of socks for that money. But I keep buying more yarn because I like knitting and I love the feel of new yarn on my fingers and hands.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Here in the US $200 would get you a lightweight plain stockinet pullover. If you want something heavier, or patterned....you'd have to give $400 or more😡


 I bought a lovely cashmere cardi when I was in UK last year for £50...don't know what that is in dollars but it had been reduced from £150....being a Scot, I like a bargain  Also my knitting doesn't warrant paying that sort of money for yarn plus the fact that I have now made 3 cardis for self and ripped everyone out!!! I have only been knitting for about 18 months but I can't see me ever making anything for myself, it has all been so disappointing....prefer making baby things!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

books said:


> I'm no help to you, I'm too cheap. If I paid over a hundred dollars for a sweater, I would consider it "too good" and never wear it!


Nor me. Not even for something for myself and if it for donating then no way.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm bad...
I've spent a $100.00 for yarn to make a sweater and it still sits there! Not good. I have to get busy.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

If I was making the sweater for me, I would buy the best yarn I could.


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

I just spent $80.00 on Highland wool for a cable sweater for my husband. I didn't give it much thought about the price, but thinking on it now, it seems to be quite a bit of money for a sweater. But it will be beautiful when I'm done and he so loves the color, so its all good.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

777cam said:


> I just spent $80.00 on Highland wool for a cable sweater for my husband. I didn't give it much thought about the price, but thinking on it now, it seems to be quite a bit of money for a sweater. But it will be beautiful when I'm done and he so loves the color, so its all good.


See, now that is money well spent. Something lovely and well liked will be used. I'm just saying, for myself, if I spent more than a 100 dollars on something, I would probably never wear it. It's a very personal thing how we spend our money.


----------



## chocoannie (Aug 7, 2014)

I probably spend more on yarn for a sweater than I would ever pay for a ready-made one. I consider the money I spend to be money spent on a hobby (much like I might pay to golf or to go to an amusement park) and---bonus---I end up with a sweater too!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

First, I would make a sample sweater out of the cheapest yarn that I could find(same gauge). Reason = About 6 months ago, I made a cardigan for my sister. She said it was the ugliest thing she had ever seen. I had to agree.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> My limit is $50 either way.
> 
> Preference between store bought vs hand knit -- depends on alot of factors and mood to knit a sweater.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MyDogHasFleece (Apr 20, 2016)

diane.welstead said:


> Perhaps I should have rephrased the question to If buying the yarn to knit a sweater, costs as much or more than buying a similar style off the peg machine made sweater, would you still buy the yarn and knit?


Well, I've been "lurking" for quite a while - this question finally got me to register!!

Every hand-made item is unique, an "artist's" creation. So I can't compare them (by price) to something made in a factory. Natural fibers feel so much better (in my hands) than synthetic. Am currently working on lower priced synthetic yarn and can't wait to finish it, because I don't like the "feel" of the yarn. So the yarn I work with tends to be more expensive, but I won't usually buy it unless I find it on sale. When knitting for grandkids, my highest criteria is "washability"! I enjoyed the earlier response along the lines of "treating oneself" to a great project.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was recently in one of the big box stores, and they were having a winter clearance. I found a sweater 57% cotton,39% acrylic,3% other for $5, marked down from who knows what originally. I couldn't make it for $5, and if it lasts till next winter great, if not that's fine as well. I have spent $ 30 on yarn just to knit a shawl though. Now ask me how much I spend on my boots, and that's a different story. I have a couple of pairs I paid well over $200 for ~20 years ago, and they'll probably last me another 20.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I have used both cheapest and most expensive yarns. The cheaper ones are for those who will not be trusted to hand wash cold ...or dry clean...I have made very expensive things in the past and cried when someone told me they "threw it in the wash by mistake.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I would definitely never spend $100 on yarn to make one item. I spent $80 on yarn to make some men's vests, but got 4kg of yarn for my money. That's 40 x 100 g balls of 12 ply.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

777cam said:


> I just spent $80.00 on Highland wool for a cable sweater for my husband. I didn't give it much thought about the price, but thinking on it now, it seems to be quite a bit of money for a sweater. But it will be beautiful when I'm done and he so loves the color, so its all good.


That's an excellent bargain when you consider what it would cost to buy an equally lovely woollen jumper.


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

maybe $40


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I have been so happy since I started buying better yarn (Barroco ultra alpaca). I have been more willing to frog mistakes, learn how to fit my garments, and less likely to let it remain unfinished. Try good yarn. You"re worth it!


----------



## Silverneedles (Jan 29, 2011)

I would spend up to $100.00 for yarn to make something nice and hope the person I'm making it for would appreciate it and take care of it


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

777cam said:


> I just spent $80.00 on Highland wool for a cable sweater for my husband. I didn't give it much thought about the price, but thinking on it now, it seems to be quite a bit of money for a sweater. But it will be beautiful when I'm done and he so loves the color, so its all good.


Very lovely gift. I spent $96.00 recently on yarn for a sweater for a good friend.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

diane.welstead said:


> How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater? Up to $100? $200? $300?


This arrived today! £42/$60(?) worth. It is Malabrigo silk and merino which had 35% off so truly a bargain! Can't wait to turn it into the little cardigan! 
Somehow I'm happy to spend more on what I make myself than I would pay for similar in shop - double pleasure I suppose of creating and having something different/special to wear.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Maplelkknitter said:


> I have been so happy since I started buying better yarn (Barroco ultra alpaca). I have been more willing to frog mistakes, learn how to fit my garments, and less likely to let it remain unfinished. Try good yarn. You"re worth it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Quiltermouse said:


> I've spent at least $150. It's not just the end product--it's the fun of playing with the yarn and having something I like at the end. I look in sale bins and thrift shops, and I make my economies where it suits me, but every once in a while, great yarn yells my name.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

chocoannie said:


> I probably spend more on yarn for a sweater than I would ever pay for a ready-made one. I consider the money I spend to be money spent on a hobby (much like I might pay to golf or to go to an amusement park) and---bonus---I end up with a sweater too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

beanscene said:


> This arrived today! £42/$60(?) worth. It is Malabrigo silk and merino which had 35% off so truly a bargain! Can't wait to turn it into the little cardigan!
> Somehow I'm happy to spend more on what I make myself than I would pay for similar in shop - double pleasure I suppose of creating and having something different/special to wear.


Beautiful yarn and gorgeous color. Have fun!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful yarn and gorgeous color. Have fun!


Thanks - can't wait to get going!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

diane.welstead said:


> Perhaps I should have rephrased the question to If buying the yarn to knit a sweater, costs as much or more than buying a similar style off the peg machine made sweater, would you still buy the yarn and knit?


A couple of years ago I was in a store pricing up the yarn to make a particular sweater. At that time they also had the sweater on sale. When I'd worked it out, it was cheaper to buy the sweater ready-made, so I bought it, but I never get as much pleasure from wearing it as I do the ones I made myself. Also when people ask me if I made it, I feel really sad when I say no, I didn't.

Added to that, I had nothing to do when I got home, so I had to buy some yarn and make a different sweater anyway.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

If it was something I really wanted, sure. Why deny myself? I spent $90 for a scarf once for someone. well, they spent it. She paid for the yarn upfront and absolutely was in love with the scarf. Actually it was $90 for the yarn and another $50 for the scarf. Can't put a price on something you love.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> One would have to factor in the amount of yardage per hank/skein/ball and what type of sweater - cardigan, pullover, shrug, etc -- and how many to make the desired sweater.
> And what type of patterning on said sweater.
> 
> I will answer this way -- I Do Not Buy the recommended yarns on any pattern.
> ;-)


 :thumbup: Same here.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I think that a handknit sweater or garment is unique and you couldn't find one like it in the stores, it becomes a one of a kind even if it is tsken from a pattern, we often make minor changes when knitting which make the item unique.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have wanted to make the Hitofude for sometime now and I just ordered Breathless by Shalimar for it, 4 skeins should do it and I keep my clothing for many years to come so for me it is worth it to spend $$. I have also spent about 40.00 for a short sleeve top that was worn with skirts, pants and now after my retirement, with jeans


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I easily can spend around $30.00 for the yarn I need to make my Mermaid Tail Cocoons for a child..they are older children about the ages of 8 or 12 but I cant figure out how you can spend only $30.00 for an adult sweater..and I use Simply Soft by Caron...not high quality yarn..

Our budget is extremely tight but if I am going to spend my time making something...I want it to be time well spent and end up with something I'm proud to say I made. My opinion...


----------



## BobL (Jul 13, 2014)

diane.welstead said:


> How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater? Up to $100? $200? $300?


My record to date is just under $200; it was baby alpaca natural. I don't think I could have purchased a sweater with the same quality yarn for that price. Was it W. C. Fields that said "Life is too short to drink cheap whiskey?"


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I have many friends who spend over $100 on smaller projects than sweaters,but they are people who always finish and love what they knit. I have too many abandoned projects to invest large amounts in possibly abandoned projects now, but there was a time when I let myself be hypnotised into splurging on luxury fabrics and yarns and threads. If I do indulge, it is small amounts, just enough for a baby sweater or hat or scarf or gloves. I am just as likely, though, to finish and love something knitted from cheap yarn as from expensive stuff.


----------



## gailkraft (Apr 20, 2016)

I never spend a lot of money for yarn or wool to make clothing because I don't feel it is necessary. There are so many types and colours of yarns and wool out there, I just wait until I find something on sale.


----------



## gailkraft (Apr 20, 2016)

I never spend a lot of money for yarn or wool to make clothing because I don't feel it is necessary. There are so many types and colours of yarns and wool out there, I just wait until I find something on sale.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

LisaMarieKnits said:


> Since most of us have (some sort of) budget, priorities, financial obligations, allowance (for lack of a better term) to spend on our hobby, I think this is a very personal question. No offense meant, but I wouldn't share my salary, the price I paid for my home, car, etc. with most people, so what I pay for my yarn is also really not something I care to discuss in public. (I don't want to be labeled "cheap" or imply I am "wealthy".) That said.. I love to score a bargain on my favorites!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

This must be the thread for new members! Wowza!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

gailkraft said:


> I never spend a lot of money for yarn or wool to make clothing because I don't feel it is necessary. There are so many types and colours of yarns and wool out there, I just wait until I find something on sale.


Good shopping.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

AMEN


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I just paid $58 for Rowan cotton glaze for a short sleeve summer sweater. Got the yarn on sale, one of my favorite yarns


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

If I'm going to spend the time making a sweater for myself I want it to look great and feel good too. I can't wear wool and cashmere, silk, alpaca, cotton, bamboo etc are more expensive so I have to accept that it's not going to be an inexpensive project.


----------



## MaureenRoss (Apr 2, 2016)

For me its more than a simple question of dollars and cents. Its what gives me pleasure in performing and engaging in a process that I enjoy both for artistic expression and relaxation. If I HAVE to do it, I may not have the same motivation and need to express myself, but will enjoy the project for the pleasure of pleasing another. Then I would spend less. But for more personal reasons I would definitely spend more if its more value personally to me.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

About $100 is my limit and then only because it was a cashmere blend. I rarely buy sweaters in the store unless on a real sale


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have NEVER spent $100 on any apparel that I have worn let alone on yarn for a sweater. I am not Fort Knox. I have sweaters that I have made from Lion Brand Wool Ease and I love them. Long time ago Walmart had a clearance sale and for $1.00 per skein (I loaded up) I made a long sleeved sweater with 8 skeins and I still wear it. I would not spend $100 on a sweater to make it - I would go out and buy a sweater for that.


----------



## justme34 (Jan 24, 2016)

I am a long time-pretty good knitter-been knitting since I was 7 or 8 years old!! That means I have knitted for 74 years. But, I have to take into consideration my budget!!! Mortgage, electric bill, food etc- so that is part of the equation of clothing allowance and hand made sweaters!!! And now have to decide what to do w/sweater that I made, wore 3 x's and washed and it is "felted". After tears, what than???


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

When you enjoy a craft or a hobby, I feel you should indulge yourself (at least sometimes!) and spend what your budget will allow for you to make whatever it is you want. This is off the subject but a friend & I both enjoy the adult coloring and we both just paid nearly $50 ( I spent less than she did!) for a 100 gel pen set which we both love & use daily. We both said, "Do something for ourselves for a change!" Enjoy whatever it is you are making or doing!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm thankful that I bought lots of yarn, usually on sale, years ago so I just see what's in my stash now. Today's prices on almost everything leave me staggering, although I probably could better afford a few luxuries now than I could then. For the most part, when my children were growing up, I knit nice things for them that were less expensive than "store-bought". There was also, no problem about passing out-grown things down to younger siblings. 

At times I splurged a bit for myself but I still enjoy wearing some of the classics from 30 or 40 years ago. I don't think any of us ever threw away one of our hand-knit sweaters. DD was regretting the fact that she passed a particular sweater down to her niece (DD thought she'd lost enough weight to wear it again, and she knew that the niece would have out-grown it by now); however, DD was pleased to hear that it had been passed on down to friend and her daughter -- another couple of generations. Well it was a vintage pattern when I knit the sweater c1975, so I guess it's served it's purpose quite well. DD says it couldn't be replaced for $600 now, and here I was thinking of doing just that. OMG!(I might have spent as much as $15/16 for the yarn.)


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

nitnana said:


> When you enjoy a craft or a hobby, I feel you should indulge yourself (at least sometimes!) and spend what your budget will allow for you to make whatever it is you want. This is off the subject but a friend & I both enjoy the adult coloring and we both just paid nearly $50 ( I spent less than she did!) for a 100 gel pen set which we both love & use daily. We both said, "Do something for ourselves for a change!" Enjoy whatever it is you are making or doing!


I think this says it all. It is a very personal thing depending on budget and other circumstances. I, personally, watch for sales because I do enjoy SOME of the better yarns. However, since I do so much charitable knitting I use a lot of acrylics due to ease of care for the recipients.

Blessings and happy knitting.
  :thumbup:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

ompuff said:


> I think this says it all. It is a very personal thing depending on budget and other circumstances. I, personally, watch for sales because I do enjoy SOME of the better yarns. However, since I do so much charitable knitting I use a lot of acrylics due to ease of care for the recipients.
> 
> Blessings and happy knitting.
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Elder Ellen said:


> I'm thankful that I bought lots of yarn, usually on sale, years ago so I just see what's in my stash now. Today's prices on almost everything leave me staggering, although I probably could better afford a few luxuries now than I could then. For the most part, when my children were growing up, I knit nice things for them that were less expensive than "store-bought". There was also, no problem about passing out-grown things down to younger siblings.
> 
> At times I splurged a bit for myself but I still enjoy wearing some of the classics from 30 or 40 years ago. I don't think any of us ever threw away one of our hand-knit sweaters. DD was recently regretting the fact that she had passed a particular sweater down to her niece (DD thought she'd lost enough weight to wear it again, and she knew that the niece would have out-grown it by now); however, DD was pleased to hear that it had been passed on down to a friend and her daughter -- another couple of generations. Well it was a vintage pattern when I knit the sweater c1975, so I guess it's served it's purpose quite well. DD says it couldn't be replaced for $600 now, and here I was thinking of doing just that. OMG! (I might have spent as much as $15/16 for the yarn.)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

judyr said:


> I have NEVER spent $100 on any apparel that I have worn let alone on yarn for a sweater. I am not Fort Knox. I have sweaters that I have made from Lion Brand Wool Ease and I love them. Long time ago Walmart had a clearance sale and for $1.00 per skein (I loaded up) I made a long sleeved sweater with 8 skeins and I still wear it. I would not spend $100 on a sweater to make it - I would go out and buy a sweater for that.


One of my favorite yarns!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I would never knit a sweater I could buy off the rack unless the store bought item was extremely expensive and I could knit it for considerably less. This rarely happens. Also I would never spend more then 50.00 for the yarn. There are too many choices of beautiful yarns that you can get at reasonable prices to ever need to spend more. I would feel guilty if I spent more then that.


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

It depends on the sweater.

I will splurge on a classic piece that transcends fashion, that will a signature piece and wearable for as long as it lasts. In that case, I choose the best quality materials I can afford (preferably on special pricing or discount to stretch my investment). I have spent over $200 for particularly nice and/or intricate projects, but that's a once every two years or so thing - not a regular budget. 

However, for something that isn't destined to last for 20+ years, I am a cheapskate. I still insist on the best quality materials I can afford because I can't see putting effort into a novelty yarn or an inexpensive acrylic that looks shopworn in two wearings, but I don't hold out for brand name yarn and shop sales, exclusively. For myself that would be $50-80 (I'm a size 18 and like large pieces, so that means a lot of yarn for any one item).

For 'tweens and teens, stuff that has to be trendy and will be grown out of/discarded as passe in one season. For them I will buy bargain yarn, and am not so picky on quality. Those tend to be in the $30-50 range.

For little kids, I revert back to insistence on better materials, because I know I'm at the head of a long chain of hand-me-downs. I use yarns that will survive two or three passes to younger kids. Although the materials quantity is less, I still spend the $30-50 for real wools or hard wear quality, wahsable blends, in the hope of achieving maximum pass-down longevity.


----------



## Sickofitcindy (May 29, 2013)

I probably spent between $150 to $200 to make my baby alpaca owls sweater but I wore it every day during winter so it was worth it to me.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

diane.welstead said:


> How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater? Up to $100? $200? $300?


I once bought some really nice yarn for $15. for 9 skeins and had no idea what I would use it for. (The store was going out of business and everything was 75% off) Then I found the pattern I wanted and still need more of the same yarn. I paid $28. for 6 more skeins so I could knit that sweater. I lucked into the extra yarn with the same dye lot right here on Knitting Paradise, I love the sweater and wear it all the time. I then bought more yarn, alpaca, and spent $120. to do another one in the same style. Of course I had yarn left over, but it will get used sooner or later.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

For those who like a little splurge on luxury yarns -

Cashmere Co Op has a 50- 60% off sale

http://www.thecashmereco-op.com/collections/clearance-specials


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

The most I've spent was about $200.00 for a sweater, a very long time ago. It was a beautiful sweater and I wore it a lot. But now I won't spend more than $100.00. But for me it's not so much the money as it is the feeling of making something that nobody else has.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

yover8 said:


> For those who like a little splurge on luxury yarns -
> 
> Cashmere Co Op has a 50- 60% off sale
> 
> http://www.thecashmereco-op.com/collections/clearance-specials


Placed my order first thing this am when I read their email.

 :thumbup:


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

$5... 10 or 20 for me is a splurge. But then I tend to recycle yarn from thrift shop and yard sales. I think the most I've spent on yarn was $30, and that was for sock yarn... 4 or 6 pair (not finished knitting it up). Though once in a while I get lucky and barter for some good yarn. Once got enough for a dress, slacks, 2 sweaters, several pair of mitts, two pair of unmentionables and doll clothes in exchange for an insulated dog house... most of it cones. That's the only way I get large amounts of yarn, and yes that was probably the only time I traded for over $200 in yarn.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> One would have to factor in the amount of yardage per hank/skein/ball and what type of sweater - cardigan, pullover, shrug, etc -- and how many to make the desired sweater.
> And what type of patterning on said sweater.
> 
> I will answer this way -- I Do Not Buy the recommended yarns on any pattern.
> ;-)


I am knitting a pattern that called for yarn that would have cost me about $350 and I didn't buy it. I am using a cheaper yarn but wonder what the difference will be in looks. I think the yarn I'm using has a softer look. Anyway, will see when I'm done and compare it to the picture on the pattern.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

diane.welstead said:


> Perhaps I should have rephrased the question to If buying the yarn to knit a sweater, costs as much or more than buying a similar style off the peg machine made sweater, would you still buy the yarn and knit?


I probably would because I love to knit.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

If I just had to have the sweater then I could easily spend around $100. That would be after looking to see if I could get a suitable yarn for less, and I usually can! That equates, to me, hours and hours of knitting and having a sweater that is fitted to me. For a sweater's quantity of fine merino, most people wouldn't need to spend over $200, alpaca maybe. Those high prices are more like exotic fiber prices.

To find a hand-knit sweater in a store, made with 100% natural, high quality fiber, you could pay upwards of $375 and more. Last summer I bought a 100% linen sweater, supposedly hand-knit. I can't remember what I paid (it wasn't a bargain, but not astronomical) but I bet there isn't more than 950 yards of yarn. It's a fine yarn knit at a loose gauge. There is no way that that amount of yarn would have cost what I paid for the sweater. 

I have sweaters from Target and Old Navy too but for obvious reasons there isn't a way to compare them to a hand knit sweater in any fiber. Sweaters at places like Anthropology aren't ever hand knit are usually a wool-synthetic blend.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I would absolutely buy the yarn and knit. I've spent over $200 for cashmere to knit a sweater for myself and the result was well worth it. If I'm going to spend time knitting, I want the finished product to be wonderful; therefore, I buy wonderful, usually expensive, yarn to accomplish that


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Deb,
Ooooh, thanks for the link! 



yover8 said:


> For those who like a little splurge on luxury yarns -
> 
> Cashmere Co Op has a 50- 60% off sale
> 
> http://www.thecashmereco-op.com/collections/clearance-specials


----------



## MyDogHasFleece (Apr 20, 2016)

Byrney said:


> .... but I never get as much pleasure from wearing it as I do the ones I made myself. Also when people ask me if I made it, I feel really sad when I say no, I didn't.
> 
> Added to that, I had nothing to do when I got home ....


I know exactly what you mean! ;^)))


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

beanscene said:


> This arrived today! £42/$60(?) worth. It is Malabrigo silk and merino which had 35% off so truly a bargain! Can't wait to turn it into the little cardigan!
> Somehow I'm happy to spend more on what I make myself than I would pay for similar in shop - double pleasure I suppose of creating and having something different/special to wear.


Love the color.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

chocoannie said:


> I probably spend more on yarn for a sweater than I would ever pay for a ready-made one. I consider the money I spend to be money spent on a hobby (much like I might pay to golf or to go to an amusement park) and---bonus---I end up with a sweater too!


I agree. I would not spend $100-200 to buy a sweater. But have dropped that amount , a few times, to buy yarn for a sweater. Its the love of yarn, joy of creating, making something I did myself with the right pattern all worth the price of yarn purchase.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

yover8 said:


> For those who like a little splurge on luxury yarns -
> 
> Cashmere Co Op has a 50- 60% off sale
> 
> http://www.thecashmereco-op.com/collections/clearance-specials


Oh my goodness, you really had to put that in front of this addict. Thanks.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I have spent too D**** much on the one I have been working on for the last two years.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

How much would I spend on yarn for a sweater? 

Well, that would depend on who the sweater is for. If it is for a child and needs to withstand wear and tear and numerous washings, I would probably used a reasonably priced acrylic yarn such as Plymouth Encore or Cascade Superwash 220. If the garment I am knitting is unique, I might spend more. I really do enjoy the finer yarns. As for the dollar value, it is kind of hard to say but for something very special I might spend up to $150.


----------



## adele5 (May 11, 2015)

What I spend on yarn is determined by what I am planning on knitting. Most times I do buy my yarn online, either on sale or it qualifies for a discount. Knitting a sweater is a lot of work, the quality of the yarn will determine the quality of the sweater. You can not compare a good hand knit sweater with a mass produced store bought sweater. Knitting with good quality yarn is a much more gratifying experience.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Use really governs my purchases. We live in windy, Central Illinois countryside, wear sweaters from morning to night many months of the year. First dozen I knit were Lion Brand WoolEase and still going strong after 8 years but not warm enough. Now use 100% wool and find 6-7 skeins will do our pullovers with fairly dense gauge. Upstairs there is a stash of 15 or more sweaters waiting (Malabrigo, Cascade, Patons, KnitPicks Wool of the Andes, Brown Sheep) at a cost of between 25 and 40 per sweater.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

When I picked up my needles, five or six years ago, after their not being touch in many years and not producing anything of value when they were, I would not have dreamed of spending much on yarn. Nor would would I have dreamed of spending hundreds of dollars on needles. Yet today my treasured tools are used regularly and I love the feel of nice yarn flowing through my fingers. My craft has improved with each item I finish. I don't mind spending money on good yarn. Due to my hubby's condition, we are unable to travel or have other pleasures. So, rather than spending all our income on medical, I knit with nice yarns. I prefer "on sale" therefore I can buy more.


----------



## Susie62703 (Mar 28, 2015)

Those of you who don't pay as much for yarn, please do NOT take this as a slam!! I work full time, so my time to knit is precious to me. I spend what I want to get the result I want, be it $25 for a Craftsy kit (which are marvelous) to $200 for something for my BFF. I seldom use the recommended yarn - I go to my LYS and see what grabs me.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Susie62703 said:


> Those of you who don't pay as much for yarn, please do NOT take this as a slam!! I work full time, so my time to knit is precious to me. I spend what I want to get the result I want, be it $25 for a Craftsy kit (which are marvelous) to $200 for something for my BFF. I seldom use the recommended yarn - I go to my LYS and see what grabs me.


Of course it's not a slam. We are all different with different lives and incomes. We can discuss this without it getting personal. Nice topic.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends what I am knitting and for who.how much work is in it and how long I want it to last .


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

diane.welstead said:


> Not cheap! But beautiful yarn can transcend knitting skills! I really wonder at what point we decide that when knitting a sweater costs more than buying one we decide to buy ready made instead of knit. Thanks for replying!


I'd spend whatever amount if the yarn was something I really wanted" I do love my yarn. It's kind of crazy but I'm also that way about my quilting fabric but I also LOVE scrap quilting. But when it comes to knitting I really want nice yarn. Happy knitting


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

seamer45 said:


> I'd spend the $200 to $300 if it was something I really wanted. Actually after our move in tne next few months I hope we'll be settled by October 1 and I want to do exactly that. It's time I did something just the way I want it to be.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> I've spent $180 for a special yarn for a sweater, but usually not more than $120 and that's not often. Sometimes a good yarn just begs to come home with me. I definitely spend more on yarn to knit a sweater than I would spend on a ready made one. I do buy quality yarns when they are on clearance.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> So what AK --- I forgot which house I was living in.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: O.B. and all


Was that your main home or your ski home? :wink:


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Susie62703 said:


> Those of you who don't pay as much for yarn, please do NOT take this as a slam!! I work full time, so my time to knit is precious to me. I spend what I want to get the result I want, be it $25 for a Craftsy kit (which are marvelous) to $200 for something for my BFF. I seldom use the recommended yarn - I go to my LYS and see what grabs me.


No offense taken... I don't work so my spending money is limited by what the DH will part with.... However he is making me a spinning wheel, and I have a spindle so am trying to learn to make my own yarn. Since it seems easier to talk him into a fleece (last one was free). Not to get negative but you know it is amazing to hear how many people throw out perfectly good wool and/or leather when they butcher an animal.... or worse yet the hunters that only want the horns/antlers and leave the rest of the animal to rot.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

It really depends on what I am knitting and for whom. If it is a really complicated pattern I will spend the money, so the sweater will last. I have sweaters that I have knitted for myself that are over twenty five years old and still look lovely


----------



## Susie62703 (Mar 28, 2015)

books said:


> Of course it's not a slam. We are all different with different lives and incomes. We can discuss this without it getting personal. Nice topic.


Usually, yes. But there are people here who take offense to everything. I was just being cautious. ;-)


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

beanscene said:


> This arrived today! £42/$60(?) worth. It is Malabrigo silk and merino which had 35% off so truly a bargain! Can't wait to turn it into the little cardigan!
> Somehow I'm happy to spend more on what I make myself than I would pay for similar in shop - double pleasure I suppose of creating and having something different/special to wear.


Lucky girl. Beautiful yarn at a great price. Love the color too. Be sure to post when you finish, please.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

LizR said:


> :thumbup: Glad I'm not the only one.


No, not by a long shot. Got it?


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

About $100... but I haven't had much luck on knitting a sweater so far.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I can knit myself a budget sweater/cardi for £5/just over 7 dollars that suits my busy life style.....easy wash and dry.
And is as fashionable as I want it to be, I often substitute the yarns in otherwise expensive garments for budget yarns.
It's not that I'm poor just that I enjoy the challenge.


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Right now I am spinning gray merino, black alpaca with gray angora. It is going to take a while to get 1600 yards. Thank goodness I am getting some of the wool from my dear friend whom I help with her hand spun angora that she sells at fiber shows. I would imagine after everything is all said and done...at least $100 to $150 plus all the time and effort for washing fleeces, picking, carding and then spinning it; priceless! I am going to make a sweater cardigan that will last until I die!  Otherwise I am very tight with money as I am on a limited budget and will retire in the next couple of years. I sure love to watch the yarn coming off the spool and it is beautiful.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

My answer to this question is as little as possible! My goal with everything I buy is to get what I want for the least cost possible. 

I knit and crochet with everything from $1.29/skein KnitPicks Variegated to $40+/skein yak/silk blend. I shop around on the internet and locally to get the lowest price possible, and not just for yarn. I once found a linen dress that was regularly $125, and marked down on clearance. I passed because I wasn't sure of the color. I went back to the store 2 days later, only to find that dress marked down again, so I bought it. When the cashier scanned the tag, the price came up as $1.06!!

I love a good bargain!


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

diane.welstead said:


> How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater? Up to $100? $200? $300?


I am currently finishing a sweater in wool, silk, and cashmere. 4 skeins at $35.00 a skein. Yikes! The sweater is "After the Rain" and it really is a beautiful sweater, but I'm afraid I get lost in my LYS when looking for a particular pattern and don't really ever look at the cost till I get to the register and then reality hits me.

Luckily I don't need be too concerned by the cost these days as once I really did. I am very grateful for that fact as I have been as poor as a church mouse in my past so can appreciate my current standing right now.

I usually wouldn't spend $140 for a sweater these days because I don't really need another sweater but LOVED the idea of knitting this one.

So - - to add it all up its up to each of us, our budget, our desires and any other factor that impels us to be always knitting something.

What would we spend on a sweater? All those factors, all these wonderful knitters - - all have different needs and abilities when it comes to our very wonderful obsession with knitting. I wish each and every one of you prosperity and happiness in this endeavor. If I had a magic wand I'd grant your every wish. :thumbup:


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends on the kind of sweater. If it is destined to be a heirloom, I would spend as much as it took to get the right stuff, but an ordinary everyday sweater can be made out of almost anything.

"I don't knit junk, but there is such a thing as "junk " knitting".


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

You will receive many answers but everything comes down to the following:
1. What type of statement do I want to make when I am wearing this sweater?
2. With beautiful yarn a humdrum pattern will look lovely.
3. With humdrum yarn a lovely pattern will look humdrum.
4. It is really the yarn that helps make the garment. The yarn makes the statement.

Look at some of the Ravelry patterns and what yarns knitters have used to create these patterns. You'll see the difference immediately.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, I have really enjoyed this thread and all of the answers and opinions. I too, love to knit and have a stash that is wait for me to finish up my current sweater. I love the new yarns and I look for bargains. I don't think I have ever spent $100 on a sweater purchased outright or yarn. We are retired and don't have the income for such pleasures. But I have stockpiled yarn when I was working so I have enough to last until I die!!!! Also my fabric stash is huge and I did buy the high quality fabrics. My husband laments that if only he could have the money I spent in fabric, we would be rich!  I have made literally hundreds of quilts and given many away for charity and such. Oh, I am rambling, soorry. I have made many sweaters over the years and they have been used. The ones that were made with the lower quality yarns show the wear, but are still usable.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> I have spent too D**** much on the one I have been working on for the last two years.


Hopefully you will finish it soon.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> My answer to this question is as little as possible! My goal with everything I buy is to get what I want for the least cost possible.
> 
> I knit and crochet with everything from $1.29/skein KnitPicks Variegated to $40+/skein yak/silk blend. I shop around on the internet and locally to get the lowest price possible, and not just for yarn. I once found a linen dress that was regularly $125, and marked down on clearance. I passed because I wasn't sure of the color. I went back to the store 2 days later, only to find that dress marked down again, so I bought it. When the cashier scanned the tag, the price came up as $1.06!!
> 
> I love a good bargain!


That's what I call smartypants shopping!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dunflyin said:


> I am currently finishing a sweater in wool, silk, and cashmere. 4 skeins at $35.00 a skein. Yikes! The sweater is "After the Rain" and it really is a beautiful sweater, but I'm afraid I get lost in my LYS when looking for a particular pattern and don't really ever look at the cost till I get to the register and then reality hits me.
> 
> Luckily I don't need be too concerned by the cost these days as once I really did. I am very grateful for that fact as I have been as poor as a church mouse in my past so can appreciate my current standing right now.
> 
> ...


Off topic but I love your avatar picture!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I just spent $48.00 plus shipping for 1 skien of yarn. This was a first for me. 
But I had a $100 gift card so it didn't cost me anything.


----------



## sixcats (Jun 18, 2015)

I like to buy the color yarn (price is not the factor)that I would look good in. I, also, do not follow the designers recommendation on the patterns. I go by the feel of the yarn, the weight, the blends (live in TX., so some yarn may be too hot). I like to do my own design on the sweater. I may follow the pattern, but I look for swatches from knitting sights that catch my eye. I haven't knitted an item following the pattern from the designer in years. Good luck in making your decision.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Great question! Everyone has their own perspective on an allotted amount for a craft they enjoy. If it is something I really really want to make, personally, whatever it costs I'll pay it! It has to be the same yarn that a well-created pattern calls for otherwise it will fall short of the expected finished feel, look, accomplishment--all those things. Many times the pattern is created to accommodate the special qualities of a particular yarn--alpaca is a good example of a yarn that needs special patterns designed for it. I live on a very limited budget only but will "eat beans" just to enjoy creating something that is special--at least once a year. Summer it's--gardening!


----------



## marilynfilter (Jan 13, 2016)

I have spent $300 for a yarn I would'nt resist


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> My reality check is my monthly SS check. Amen.
> Is this thread being done as marketing research for your upcoming business?
> Just asking.


I'm with you on that. But I do have my own home and after utilities and property tax there isn't much left. But I economize in my own way. 12 yo cars runs just fine, clothes--same old does the job, eating out--never, expensive travel--well that's over, cable TV--are you crazy!, shopping with friends--those that did are now dead, need to impress neighbors--what's that. You get the idea. So when it comes to my entertainment--I will get the special yarn but just once in a while and knit while watching free DVDs from the library---plus communicate with all you lovely people from all around the world--*best part of my day* :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

Katsch said:


> Off topic but I love your avatar picture!


Thank you. Just found it in my photos, had forgotten about it so thought it would be fun for a while. Good times, great memories!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm a "full figured women" so I naturally would have to buy more yarn than someone with a smaller build. That being said, I don't think $100 to $200 is to much for a hand knit item. If you were to try to buy a quality hand knit sweater at most clothing stores, you would be paying that and more.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

Stampergrandma said:


> I'm a "full figured women" so I naturally would have to buy more yarn than someone with a smaller build. That being said, I don't think $100 to $200 is to much for a hand knit item. If you were to try to buy a quality hand knit sweater at most clothing stores, you would be paying that and more.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

justme34 said:


> I am a long time-pretty good knitter-been knitting since I was 7 or 8 years old!! That means I have knitted for 74 years. But, I have to take into consideration my budget!!! Mortgage, electric bill, food etc- so that is part of the equation of clothing allowance and hand made sweaters!!! And now have to decide what to do w/sweater that I made, wore 3 x's and washed and it is "felted". After tears, what than???


Could you turn it into a purse? Or a pillow?


----------



## sixcats (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm with Stampergrandma! If you check out the so called knitted sweaters, etc. in stores (usually marked at $100 or more) the yarn looks cheap. I prefer to buy the yarn and make the sweater.


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

diane.welstead said:


> How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater? Up to $100? $200? $300?


I would spend $200 or more for a Sweater. Notice the capital S. It takes me months to finish knitting a sweater. So I want to enjoy the process, and I want the finished product to be something I'm proud of. Part of the pleasure of knitting, for me, is enjoying both the texture and the colors of the yarn. I also want the garment to feel good when I put it on. Cheap yarn doesn't last as long, nor does it feel as good. I don't want to spend all that time knitting a sweater to have something that's going to get stiff and scratchy over time.

That said, when I knit for my grandchildren, I use acrylic yarn. They're going to outgrow the garment quickly, and whatever I knit needs to be machine washable.


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> Perhaps I should have rephrased the question to If buying the yarn to knit a sweater, costs as much or more than buying a similar style off the peg machine made sweater, would you still buy the yarn and knit?


I don't think most knitters are primarily motivated by a desire to save money over store-bought. You'll find it very difficult to make a sweater for cheaper than you can buy one. For one thing, we knitters buy yarn at retail price, and can't generally match the wholesale prices a factory pays. So the answer to your question, "Could I make this sweater for cheaper than I could buy it?" is nearly always no. I've seen pretty nice sweaters in discount clothing stores for $20 to $30 -- less than my price for that much acrylic yarn, not to mention the time and toil it would take me to knit it.

I know going in that paying $200 or more for yarn is not a bargain sweater. The pleasure I get in making a garment exactly to my tastes and size, rather than just getting something "good enough", is why I do it. So, for a major project like a sweater, I want good yarn, that I will enjoy feeling while I knit it, and again when I wear it.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

leesadupree said:


> I would spend $200 or more for a Sweater. Notice the capital S. It takes me months to finish knitting a sweater. So I want to enjoy the process, and I want the finished product to be something I'm proud of. Part of the pleasure of knitting, for me, is enjoying both the texture and the colors of the yarn. I also want the garment to feel good when I put it on. Cheap yarn doesn't last as long, nor does it feel as good. I don't want to spend all that time knitting a sweater to have something that's going to get stiff and scratchy over time.
> 
> That said, when I knit for my grandchildren, I use acrylic yarn. They're going to outgrow the garment quickly, and whatever I knit needs to be machine washable.


Totally agree!👍


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for your input!


dunflyin said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

leesadupree said:


> I don't think most knitters are primarily motivated by a desire to save money over store-bought. You'll find it very difficult to make a sweater for cheaper than you can buy one. For one thing, we knitters buy yarn at retail price, and can't generally match the wholesale prices a factory pays. So the answer to your question, "Could I make this sweater for cheaper than I could buy it?" is nearly always no. I've seen pretty nice sweaters in discount clothing stores for $20 to $30 -- less than my price for that much acrylic yarn, not to mention the time and toil it would take me to knit it.
> 
> I know going in that paying $200 or more for yarn is not a bargain sweater. The pleasure I get in making a garment exactly to my tastes and size, rather than just getting something "good enough", is why I do it. So, for a major project like a sweater, I want good yarn, that I will enjoy feeling while I knit it, and again when I wear it.


You are very right about taking the wholesale/retail yarn price into account and so very right about the pleasure! Thanks for your input!


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Call me a low-esteem knitter, :roll: but unless I could be 100% certain my project would turn out really well, I would not pay $300, or $200, nay, not even $100. I'd go as cheap as I could and still have it look presentable. 

Anyway, acrylic lasts a long time in the closet. I suppose there are some critters that like the taste of it, but at least if it's going to get moth-eaten waiting me for work it up, it won't have been a pricey meal for them.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

dunflyin said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks for your input!


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> Call me a low-esteem knitter, :roll: but unless I could be 100% certain my project would turn out really well, I would not pay $300, or $200, nay, not even $100. I'd go as cheap as I could and still have it look presentable.
> 
> Anyway, acrylic lasts a long time in the closet. I suppose there are some critters that like the taste of it, but at least if it's going to get moth-eaten waiting me for work it up, it won't have been a pricey meal for them.


Great use of the word nay! Thanks for your input!


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

dunflyin said:


> I am currently finishing a sweater in wool, silk, and cashmere. 4 skeins at $35.00 a skein. Yikes! The sweater is "After the Rain" and it really is a beautiful sweater, but I'm afraid I get lost in my LYS when looking for a particular pattern and don't really ever look at the cost till I get to the register and then reality hits me.
> 
> Luckily I don't need be too concerned by the cost these days as once I really did. I am very grateful for that fact as I have been as poor as a church mouse in my past so can appreciate my current standing right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this fabulous reply. I had to look up LYS (too long out of the USA!) so you also added to my vocabulary. Thanks!


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

nagalot said:


> Depends on the kind of sweater. If it is destined to be a heirloom, I would spend as much as it took to get the right stuff, but an ordinary everyday sweater can be made out of almost anything.
> 
> "I don't knit junk, but there is such a thing as "junk " knitting".


 :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> :thumbup:


On page 4 of this thread, I asked if this was marketing research for your upcoming business. Would there be an answer for this?


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

i'm not cheap. If i find just the right pattern and just the right yarn i would spend up to 200$. I don't like to knit something that should have been beautiful, but for the fact that i used inferior yarn.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> Sorry if it seems like I was asking a personal question! FYI the yarns I am working on are knittable twines for home deco, not clothing, so it doesn't relate. My question is really something which I find fascinating. I recently went yarn shopping with my mother who had a huge desire to buy yarn, but could not justify the prices, as they were consistently more than what she was willing to pay. Everything ended up more expensive than what either of us would pay in a ready made garment. Wondering if this feeling was generalized.


From page 3 of the discussion, the OP's answer as to her reason for asking the question.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Quiltermouse said:


> From page 3 of the discussion, the OP's answer as to her reason for asking the question.


Thank you for answering for her. I just found it interesting for a brand new poster, this first posting, this first question. Immediate understanding of how KP works.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

IMO -- agenda --- only on this topic.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

chrisjac said:


> On page 4 of this thread, I asked if this was marketing research for your upcoming business. Would there be an answer for this?


 Good question. I suppose it is market research. I have been out of the USA for over 30 years and am looking at kickstarting a new career here now that I'm back. I would much rather it be in something that I love than just any old job! But I can't do it without gaining some insight into the current knitter. I am overwhelmed by the responses to the question I put out there and feel the society of knitters is where I want to be. You guys are great!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> IMO -- agenda --- only on this topic.


Oh well.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> It appears this thread has become the landing for new members, interesting.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

books said:


> I'm no help to you, I'm too cheap. If I paid over a hundred dollars for a sweater, I would consider it "too good" and never wear it!


 That's funny! I bet you are worth a million!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I think 4-5 have joined on this thread alone, very interesting.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Becca said:


> You will receive many answers but everything comes down to the following:
> 1. What type of statement do I want to make when I am wearing this sweater?
> 2. With beautiful yarn a humdrum pattern will look lovely.
> 3. With humdrum yarn a lovely pattern will look humdrum.
> ...


Thank you! All 4 points valid.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

beanscene said:


> This arrived today! £42/$60(?) worth. It is Malabrigo silk and merino which had 35% off so truly a bargain! Can't wait to turn it into the little cardigan!
> Somehow I'm happy to spend more on what I make myself than I would pay for similar in shop - double pleasure I suppose of creating and having something different/special to wear.


Beautiful yarn - one of my favorites. You have also chosen a lovely pattern. I know you will enjoy knitting this! Can't wait to see the FO!!!


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

chrisjac said:


> Oh well.


IMO - you guys are still adding to my vocabulary!


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

maryellen 60 said:


> It really depends on what I am knitting and for whom. If it is a really complicated pattern I will spend the money, so the sweater will last. I have sweaters that I have knitted for myself that are over twenty five years old and still look lovely


That is what I want! Are those yarns still out there? (Thanks for your input!)


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

somnus said:


> Yikes, if I was spending $100 or $200 for yarn, I wouldn't bother....I'd buy a nice ready made sweater...probably cashmere!


I was wondering if that was the general feeling, now I realize most of you out there are hard core knitters.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I am knitting my most expensive so far right now. I splurged and bought malbrigio yarn while on vacation a couple years ago. I wanted a good project and I am doing a tunic with a cowl neck now. It will be about $100. I will admit it is like knitting with butter. Very smooth and no splitting at all.


----------



## doreen1038 (Jan 25, 2016)

Whether or not to purchase the identical sweater, or to knit it, would depend on how much you enjoy the click of the needles and the feel of the yarn, and the something out of nothingness!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

beanscene said:


> This arrived today! £42/$60(?) worth. It is Malabrigo silk and merino which had 35% off so truly a bargain! Can't wait to turn it into the little cardigan!
> Somehow I'm happy to spend more on what I make myself than I would pay for similar in shop - double pleasure I suppose of creating and having something different/special to wear.


Gorgeous yarn and sweater.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

justme34 said:


> I am a long time-pretty good knitter-been knitting since I was 7 or 8 years old!! That means I have knitted for 74 years. But, I have to take into consideration my budget!!! Mortgage, electric bill, food etc- so that is part of the equation of clothing allowance and hand made sweaters!!! And now have to decide what to do w/sweater that I made, wore 3 x's and washed and it is "felted". After tears, what than???


Sorry about your sweater but try a beautiful felted purse, cut the shapes and hand sew or machine sew it together, make matching mittens. All will last a life time.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I do not knit sweaters for myself, there are plenty waiting for a 10-20-30 lb. weight loss, lol! My Grannie knit us sweaters with Icelandic roving, big boxes were shipped direct to her and her friend. We even picked straw etc. from it, was not carded clean. I cannot even imagine what it would cost today, my DH is over six foot, I still have a lot of it from her stash when she passed. Maybe thrummed mittens someday.
I knit for production, sale , gifts, charity. Love every minute but am likely one of the few that like to hurry to the next project. 
I would spend as little as possible. No matter what, I am too frugal to spend lots, whatever lots would be at the moment.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have spent in the $100 range. It really depends on the yarn and what I want.


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, generally store-bought sweaters are cheaper, but they are not as well-made and the yarn is not as good. But have you seen that Dale of Norway knitted sweaters go for $300-$400.00? So bought ones can be expensive. I will generally spend $40-$80.00 on yarn for a sweater for me. For something very special, I might go as high as $120.00. I do a lot of yarn shopping on the internet and look for bargains.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I would not spend more than $60 on yarn for a sweater.there is always yarn on sale so I buy the expensive ones when they are on sale so I can make a $200 sweater for $60. It happened a few times and I am sure that it will again. Just keep looking for bargains and will find them. Truth is that I do not need much yarn for a sweater for myself


----------



## nmoll (May 12, 2011)

I made my first sweater this winter, just to see if I could. I did want washable wool so I looked for a bargain. The yarn was not the problem it was the four different sized needles. I didn't want to compromise there. All totaled a bit over $150. I have been able to wear it in public and it is a one of a kind.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

dunflyin said:


> Thank you. Just found it in my photos, had forgotten about it so thought it would be fun for a while. Good times, great memories!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

If I wanted it enough, there is no limit! But I'd have to want it really bad!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> I have wanted to make the Hitofude for sometime now and I just ordered Breathless by Shalimar for it, 4 skeins should do it and I keep my clothing for many years to come so for me it is worth it to spend $$. I have also spent about 40.00 for a short sleeve top that was worn with skirts, pants and now after my retirement, with jeans


Seeing your description of BREATHLESS BY SHALIMAR, I bought 5 
skeins of it and combing it with BABY ALPACA (sport wt) by KNITPICKS . This is my costliest purchase of yarn. Hope it comes out well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> ... communicate with all you lovely people from all around the world--*best part of my day* :thumbup: :thumbup:


Mine too!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

loriadams said:


> What is the make up of your Ortolano yarn? When will it be ready for market? As you can see, I love new yarns!


I bet it's not acrylic....... KWIM....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> This must be the thread for new members! Wowza!


Weird, ain't it!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Weird, ain't it!


Cue the Twilight Zone theme music. Wow just Wow.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dunflyin said:


> ... I wish each and every one of you prosperity and happiness in this endeavor. If I had a magic wand I'd grant your every wish. :thumbup:


Thanks for your wish! Would that it come true!

I love your new avatar! How far from the ground were you?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> ... *Are those yarns still out there?* ...


Yes, and no. If you mean, are they still in production for the last quarter century, not many - if any.
If you mean, are they still waiting in knitters' stashes to be transformed into something, you bet! Maybe not in adult-sweater quantities in any one stash, but there are tons of long-discontinued yarns in stash.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Sorry about your sweater but try a beautiful felted purse, cut the shapes and hand sew or machine sew it together, make matching mittens. All will last a life time.


Just what I was going to suggest!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> I've never (read that in bold!) spent more than $200 and wonder if anything would entice me to get there! *When do we cross over from knitting for economy to knitting for beauty?* Have natural yarns already taken us over that edge?


It's the rare time I've bought natural yarns new, and I was feeling either flush or pressured those three times. 
However, second hand stores can be treasure troves of beautiful natural yarns for pennies on the original cost.

Knitting for economy? I had to think on that! When my kids were young, yes, I would knit something they needed that I couldn't afford to buy just then:
- warm blankets as my babies outgrew the doll-crib beside my be, the baby crib, and enlarged to fit the bunk bed.
- heavy hooded poncho in my son's first year at school ... until the after-Christmas/end of season sales allowed me to buy him a winter-worthy snow-suit.
- navy blue vests for school, when they decided that everyone would wear them. I priced them in the store. No way was I able to lay out $40 for something he'd outgrow before the next term! I spent that much for the yarn that I used to make him five or six of those vests - and seamless to boot.
- countless sets of mittens, tuques, and scarves as they grew up or lost them.
- one sweater-coat for me.
- two successive winter ponchos for me. The first one was a trial of the pattern with dollar-a-pound yarn; it eventually was sent to Africa. Second one was same pattern tweaked and is still in use.
- Christmas gift exchanges at work - $10 of yarn can make a worthwhile gift ... and leave me with extra yarn. 
All acrylic.

Retirement is kind to me. The second-hand stores have swelled my stash beyond S.A.B.L.E., and I am content. (Stash Acquisition Beyond Live Expectancy)
I am a stranger to my LYS.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> Sorry if it seems like I was asking a personal question! FYI the yarns I am working on are knittable twines for home deco, not clothing, so it doesn't relate. My question is really something which I find fascinating. I recently went yarn shopping with my mother who had a huge desire to buy yarn, but could not justify the prices, as they were consistently more than what she was willing to pay. Everything ended up more expensive than what either of us would pay in a ready made garment. Wondering if this feeling was generalized.


Ready made garments are made for 'normal' or 'average' sized/shaped folk. No woman's garments have hems low enough on skirts/dresses, legs long enough on pants, or sleeves long enough on what's supposed to be long-sleeved tops/sweaters/jackets/coats for me. Mens' clothes can work ... sometimes. But they're usually lacking in the colours I crave. That said, I'd rather inexpensive manufactured sweaters for warmth than knitting a sweater for myself. I knit, but not even one sweater per decade of my knitting life, and I began knitting at age 8 in 1954.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> One would have to factor in the amount of yardage per hank/skein/ball and what type of sweater - cardigan, pullover, shrug, etc -- and how many to make the desired sweater.
> And what type of patterning on said sweater.
> 
> I will answer this way -- *I Do Not Buy the recommended yarns on any pattern.*
> ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> Perhaps I should have rephrased the question to If buying the yarn to knit a sweater, costs as much or more than buying a similar style off the peg machine made sweater, would you still buy the yarn and knit?


Knitters knit. Not only and not always sweaters. It can be an obsession and/or addiction. According to my husband, it's my religion.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Probably not over $100. It would just depend on how much yarn would be needed for the sweater, and how much I like it. I remember spending about $100 on yarn to make a sweater coat. It was a beautiful mohair blend and I trimmed it with fun fur. Again, it would depend on the pattern, the yarn, and how much I loved it!


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, I live in the UK, but that seems very extravagant to me. Ok I suppoe if you can afford to pay that much, and if you think it's worth it. Personally, I wouldn't pay more than £20 to £25.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> I've never (read that in bold!) spent more than $200 and wonder if anything would entice me to get there! When do we cross over from knitting for economy to knitting for beauty? Have natural yarns already taken us over that edge?


I've never knitted for "economy". When my sons were children, I knitted sweaters for them and those sweaters generally cost more than sweaters I could have purchased.

I can purchase inexpensive and fairly boring hats and scarves at any department or clothing store but prefer to knit them from Alpaca, Qiviut or other natural fibers in interesting stitch patterns.

The price of yarn represents more than the completed item. That cost also provides me with hours of entertainment AND a useful and unique item.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Ask4j said:


> I'm with you on that. But I do have my own home and after utilities and property tax there isn't much left. But I economize in my own way. 12 yo cars runs just fine, clothes--same old does the job, eating out--never, expensive travel--well that's over, cable TV--are you crazy!, shopping with friends--those that did are now dead, need to impress neighbors--what's that. You get the idea. So when it comes to my entertainment--I will get the special yarn but just once in a while and knit while watching free DVDs from the library---plus communicate with all you lovely people from all around the world--*best part of my day* :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Thank you for answering for her. I just found it interesting for a brand new poster, this first posting, this first question. Immediate understanding of how KP works.


Well at least it wasn't a new/previously banned poster using the account of someone else.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Well at least it wasn't a new/previously banned poster using the account of someone else.


 Aren't you the self-righteous KP cop. You should be happy here, almost 5 new members here to keep you busy.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

chrisjac said:


> Aren't you the self-righteous KP cop. You should be happy here, almost 5 new members here to keep you busy.


Ha Ha Ha! Read back on some of your posts on this thread. Talk about righteous. Or is that a goose/gander sort of thing?


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

I have spent as much as $200 for yarn for a sweater. Not always but sometimes the yarn is just perfect. If I'm buying without a pattern in mind I don't spend that much. I pay more for yarn than for a sweater off the rack. I know the handmade one will be well made and will not be the same sweater the person behind me in the checkout line is wearing and also I get the pleasure of knitting it.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I need to be frugal and very careful with my budget. If I only wanted to knit with the best yarn, I wouldn't be able to afford to knit, so I am happy with whatever yarn I can afford.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> I need to be frugal and very careful with my budget. If I only wanted to knit with the best yarn, I wouldn't be able to afford to knit, so I am happy with whatever yarn I can afford.


Wise words.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes I will and have spent over $200 on yarn for a cardi/jacket for our son. We had traveled to celebrate his 30th birthday and took him shopping. He found 2 jackets that looked handsome on him and was having trouble deciding which to buy at $400 each. One was knitted and the other woven so I told him I could knit him one for less so he bought the woven one. Since we do not have a lys where we live, I shop on line and at lys when we travel. After a lot of time on the computer, I found a yarn, ordered it, and was dismayed at the color when it arrived. So the story and search continued until we went to our youngest child's college graduation. Knowing there was a yarn store in a nearby city, we made the drive. There was my yarn: merino/silk blend, hand dyed gorgeous cobalt blue, DK weight! They only had a couple of skeins so enough of a new dye lot would have to be ordered and it was pricey so I did not buy it. As I was walking back to the car, my DH and DD were walking towards the yarn store. My DH asked about the yarn and I told him what I had found and that it cost too much. He said, "Let's go look at it." We did. He ordered it. I knitted it into a jacket that earned best of show at our county fair before I mailed it to our son who is very happy with his jacket. I believe he will wear it for many winters and know how much he is loved and cared for.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

amyshitzknitz said:


> What is your problem with new users? I recall that you were part of a collusion to allow access for a previously banned user.


That they are really old. ( ones)


----------



## StixRBizzy (Apr 21, 2016)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater? Up to $100? $200? $300?


I spend whatever I need to in order to get the desired result.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> That they are really old. ( ones)


You wonder who's using that account today.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

StixRBizzy said:


> I spend whatever I need to in order to get the desired result.


Well said!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> Oh well.


The baby business must be slow.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> You wonder who's using that account today.


I don't wonder. LOL


----------



## StixRBizzy (Apr 21, 2016)

chrisjac said:


> Well said!


I could use a cup of coffee that size today!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> You wonder who's using that account today.


?!?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

StixRBizzy said:


> I could use a cup of coffee that size today!


Hi I see you are a newbie, welcome. Do you knit or crochet or both?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

StixRBizzy said:


> I could use a cup of coffee that size today!


  double


----------



## knittingforcange (Jan 30, 2016)

chrisjac said:


> You wonder who's using that account today.


I have to wonder who's using the newly created StixRBizzy ID.,


----------



## knittingforcange (Jan 30, 2016)

amyshitzknitz said:


> Susan? Marjorie? Linda?


Could be, but you'd think they'd be a little more original with a user name don't you?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Such a theatrical play that is going on here ----
Popcorn, pretzels, pizza, wine and beer being served.


----------



## StixRBizzy (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

For those of you who have said you do not need to 'hide' behind other user ID's --- you are doing a poor job of disguises.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

StixRBizzy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIb6AZdTr-A&feature=youtu.be


 :roll: Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun (Official Video)


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> ...I recently went yarn shopping with my mother who had a huge desire to buy yarn, but could not justify the prices, as they were consistently more than what she was willing to pay. Everything ended up more expensive than what either of us would pay in a ready made garment. Wondering if this feeling was generalized.


My mom lived with me I in her last years. It got to the point where - if we went out to eat, say - we'd just read the menu to her because if she saw the prices she would not order! The price of a cup of coffee was as much or more than she remembered paying for a meal. 
As far as knitting/crochet goes, most of what I make is donated so for those I use less expensive acrylic yarn - hopefully purchased on sale. I do handwork because I love it and really don't care that much about the fiber, but more about the form and function.
If I were to see a pattern I want for myself, which doesn't happen very often, I will buy nice yarn for it, again hopefully on sale, and I don't mind hand-washing these garments. Also, I have a niece who occasionally requests a special garment. She is an careful adult woman who knows how to care for fibers and I have and would again spend 'good' money for her, too. 
"How much?" keeps going up and up these days as prices are climbing out the roof. 
Now-a-days I would say - to knit for myself - a good natural wool yarn for a sweater I intend to wear the rest of my days - would cost in the $100 - $200 range if I was not buying on a sale, and 20% - 50% less if I could get it on sale.


----------



## StixRBizzy (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## StixRBizzy (Apr 21, 2016)

gr8 said:


> My mom lived with me I in her last years. It got to the point where - if we went out to eat, say - we'd just read the menu to her because if she saw the prices she would not order! The price of a cup of coffee was as much or more than she remembered paying for a meal.
> As far as knitting/crochet goes, most of what I make is donated so for those I use less expensive acrylic yarn - hopefully purchased on sale. I do handwork because I love it and really don't care that much about the fiber, but more about the form and function.
> If I were to see a pattern I want for myself, which doesn't happen very often, I will buy nice yarn for it, again hopefully on sale, and I don't mind hand-washing these garments. Also, I have a niece who occasionally requests a special garment. *She is an careful adult woman who knows how to care for fibers and I have and would again spend 'good' money for her, too. *
> "How much?" keeps going up and up these days as prices are climbing out the roof.
> Now-a-days I would say - to knit for myself - a good natural wool yarn for a sweater I intend to wear the rest of my days - would cost in the $100 - $200 range if I was not buying on a sale, and 20% - 50% less if I could get it on sale.


Thanks for mentioning that. A very important consideration for how much I'm willing to spend is how well the garment will be cared for and if all the hard work put into making it will be respected.


----------



## knittingforcange (Jan 30, 2016)

amyshitzknitz said:


> Susan? Marjorie? Linda?


And to think they call the Biddies a gang. I bet between the 3 of them they couldn't come up with an original thought.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

StixRBizzy said:


> Thanks for mentioning that. A very important consideration for how much I'm willing to spend is how well the garment will be cared for and if all the hard work put into making it will be respected.


Agreed, I've used pure wool and made lovely Aran sweaters for one child because I know she'll take proper care and for my son, his Aran sweater was made with washable yarn as he throws everything in the machine.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater? Up to $100? $200? $300?


I've spent just shy of $100 each to knit two cardigans for myself in the past two years. The previous cardigan was made from yarn I bought many years ago but had stashed for a long time. It was very expensive to my husband and me and I think totaled around $25. I spent about $60 to knit a long sleeved pullover for my younger daughter THREE (I originally said two but I was mistaken. It's three. Time does fly!) years ago. It was James C. Brett yarn that was an acrylic wool blend and has held up well so far. The yarn was on special at that time.
The most wonderful expensive yarn I ever bought was Angor Anny by Anny Blatt. I can't think just now how much it cost. It was so soft and fluffy and heavenly. When my dear friend lost her mom several years ago I made her a shawl from it. This past winter I used some to make myself a hat. I'm thinking in today's economy that angora would be at least $30 per ball for 20 grams. I don't think I'd be buying it today.
I knit good wool socks for one son and wool gloves, mittens and hats for one daughter because they take care of them. The wool can be up to $25 per ball for their small items. Acrylic yarns for my other daughter because she likes knit items but doesn't do hand wash.
This topic sent me on a big rabbit trail researching yarn for a dude sweater I hope to make for my son one day. Could be pretty expensive depending on the yarn I choose.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> :lol: :lol: Such a theatrical play that is going on here ----
> Popcorn, pretzels, pizza, wine and beer being served.


Hey, send me over a vodka and tonic and an ottoman for me to put my feet up on to watch the show in complete relaxation!!!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Hey, send me over a vodka and tonic and an ottoman for me to put my feet up on to watch the show in complete relaxation!!!! :XD: :XD:


I'll bring the Scooby Snacks. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Back to the OP's question: How much would I spend on yarn for a sweater?

I have not knitted a sweater for myself yet. I have bought the yarn to knit a sweater for one of my sons because he asked. I purchased it at a steep discount. It is 100% wool. He and his wife know how to take care of natural fibers (I taught them) and they treasure whatever I have made in the past. I was able to get a sweater quantity of yarn for a man's sweater for $40. If I don't like the way it turns out, and need to frog or send part of it to the slush pond, I won't feel too bad because it wasn't an exorbitant amount spent, particularly for my first adult size sweater. (I've knitted several child-size sweaters for my grandkids.)

I would not feel bad spending $100-$150 for yarn for an adult sweater if I know it will be appreciated by the recipient, worn and taken care of. But before I spent that kind of money, I would be hunting for a sale. I really think that with sites like LittleKnits and such, you can find high quality yarn at decent prices.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I'll bring the Scooby Snacks. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Pull up a chair next to mine. We can laugh together!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Back to the OP's question: How much would I spend on yarn for a sweater?
> 
> I have not knitted a sweater for myself yet. I have bought the yarn to knit a sweater for one of my sons because he asked. I purchased it at a steep discount. It is 100% wool. He and his wife know how to take care of natural fibers (I taught them) and they treasure whatever I have made in the past. I was able to get a sweater quantity of yarn for a man's sweater for $40. If I don't like the way it turns out, and need to frog or send part of it to the slush pond, I won't feel too bad because it wasn't an exorbitant amount spent, particularly for my first adult size sweater. (I've knitted several child-size sweaters for my grandkids.)
> 
> I would not feel bad spending $100-$150 for yarn for an adult sweater if I know it will be appreciated by the recipient, worn and taken care of. But before I spent that kind of money, I would be hunting for a sale. I really think that with sites like LittleKnits and such, you can find high quality yarn at decent prices.


I've seen the beautiful shawl you made. I'm sure whatever you make will be great.


----------



## misspowder (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi - I use to buy cheap yarn - but now I buy really quality yarns. The reason is if I'm going to spend that much time knitting or crocheting a sweater, I do not wish to waste my time w/cheap yarn. Also cheap yarn is harder to work with I have found. Knitting/crocheting with luscious yarns is such a dream. I love nice wools and silks.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Well maybe you will think I am crazy but I spend my time knitting the item. I love doing it. I love fibers. I have spent well over $300 on yarn and not felt guilty. It is an art and a talent.


----------



## misspowder (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't think you are crazy at all. As a matter of fact, I agree w/you 100% on that. I am the same way


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Hey, send me over a vodka and tonic and an ottoman for me to put my feet up on to watch the show in complete relaxation!!!! :XD: :XD:


Might be a good show given that youtube link, someone who drinks too much and tells people where to go. Setting the bar to a new low, not surprised.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> :lol: :lol: Such a theatrical play that is going on here ----
> Popcorn, pretzels, pizza, wine and beer being served.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'll have a Diet Coke on the rocks, please.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StixRBizzy said:


> .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjSFO-tIjOI


Thank you. I'd never heard that before now.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

JlsH said:


> Well maybe you will think I am crazy but I spend my time knitting the item. I love doing it. I love fibers. I have spent well over $300 on yarn and not felt guilty. It is an art and a talent.


There is lovely and wonderful yarn out there that knitting up would be wonderful. You are blessed - not crazy.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Pull up a chair next to mine. We can laugh together!!


Sounds like a plan. We'll sit on the front porch, and also enjoy the sun sliding behind my mountain.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Sounds like a plan. We'll sit on the front porch, and also enjoy the sun sliding behind my mountain.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmMk9tsCjsc




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_Y3mnj-8lA&index=10&list=RDTmMk9tsCjsc


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmMk9tsCjsc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect music to watch the sunset by or drive over to Cripple Creek and do some gambling. The road's finally open!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> Perfect music to watch the sunset by or drive over to Cripple Creek and do some gambling. The road's finally open!


The sun here is blinding right at this moment. I cannot look west or risk corneal damage. It will be that way here until it starts to drop down below those 14er's.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, this thread has had all the elements of a soap opera!

Several years ago I bought two stunning hanks of hand-painted 4 ply fingering at $26 each - 666 metres all up. They sat in a project bag and I regularly felt guilty that I wasn't getting on with using them. When I bought them I didn't want to use them for a fitted garment. But I don't wear shawls and that was the next logical option. 
Then last year I lost about 36 pounds and have kept it off. So when I found a fair isle cardi pattern in a digital magazine that I fell for, I decided that I was worth it - even though it meant spending another $72 for the complimentary plain wool. I am enjoying the process - but interspersing it will smaller projects.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

JlsH said:


> Well maybe you will think I am crazy but I spend my time knitting the item. I love doing it. I love fibers. I have spent well over $300 on yarn and not felt guilty. It is an art and a talent.


Super cool attitude. Respect for yarn.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, and no. If you mean, are they still in production for the last quarter century, not many - if any.
> If you mean, are they still waiting in knitters' stashes to be transformed into something, you bet! Maybe not in adult-sweater quantities in any one stash, but there are tons of long-discontinued yarns in stash.


Interesting reply. They should still be in production. Crazy obsession with soft killed some good yarns I think.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> Super cool attitude. Respect for yarn.


'Respect' for yarn does not have a value or spending cost attached to it.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> Interesting reply. They should still be in production. Crazy obsession with soft killed some good yarns I think.


Then a simple Google search will answer your question (seeing as you are being protective of answering directly).


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh, I SO wish you had a picture to post of the jacket. My sons are both in their 30's & I never know what/if to make for them.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> 'Respect' for yarn does not have a value or spending cost attached to it.


Well stated!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Debi55 said:


> ... My sons are both in their 30's & I never know what/if to make for them.


My son is 43, spends too much time (in _my_ opinion) playing games or chatting online. He gets cold sitting unmoving for so many hours. He wants a shawl!!! He already has plenty of blankets (to fit a king-sized bed), doesn't want any sweaters, just is waiting for me to make him a shawl. Daughter lives in Fresno and wants no knits, already has more blankets than she can use.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I spent well over £100 for cashmere for the old man's last Christmas present. He's very low maintenance and appreciates all his jumpers, so I really don't begrudge it. And I get to wash them myself. The daft thing is, I get really mean when I want to buy a jumper for myself: they're nearly always acrylic in my price range, and it makes me very cross to be asked to pay more than about £25. I've gone back to charity shops for my jumpers, and recently I picked up two lovely cashmere ones for less than £5 each. Much more satisfying.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> ... I get really mean when I want to buy a jumper for myself: they're nearly always acrylic in my price range, and it makes me very cross to be asked to pay more than about £25. I've gone back to charity shops for my jumpers, and recently I picked up two lovely cashmere ones for less than £5 each. Much more satisfying.


A woman after my own heart!! I have a few absolutely lovely sweaters _that fit me_, and they each came from a second-hand shop. Some are even hand-knit. I paid less than the yarn to make it would have cost.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

beanscene said:


> This arrived today! £42/$60(?) worth. It is Malabrigo silk and merino which had 35% off so truly a bargain! Can't wait to turn it into the little cardigan!
> Somehow I'm happy to spend more on what I make myself than I would pay for similar in shop - double pleasure I suppose of creating and having something different/special to wear.


Lovely yarn and a cute cardigan ! 👍


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> I've seen the beautiful shawl you made. I'm sure whatever you make will be great.


Thanks!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

misspowder said:


> Hi - I use to buy cheap yarn - but now I buy really quality yarns. The reason is if I'm going to spend that much time knitting or crocheting a sweater, I do not wish to waste my time w/cheap yarn. Also cheap yarn is harder to work with I have found. Knitting/crocheting with luscious yarns is such a dream. I love nice wools and silks.


Same here. One of my favorites to knit with is a merino/silk blend.

I will add this: I currently have a baby blanket on the needles for a friend of mine. She chose the yarn (My mistake for letting her choose). I do not care for the way it feels as I knit nor do I like the slight fuzziness of it - its not the same as a lofty wool or alpaca, just feels weird. It is acrylic that she purchased at Michaels on sale for $1.99 for each 400 yard skein - needed 6 skeins. I wish she had waited to purchase so that I could have directed her to Knitpicks or another online site to find a quality acrylic yarn that would have felt better knitting. All I keep thinking about is other yarn to knit with. As a result, I do a few rows, put it down and pick up one of my other projects. But I've got to finish this for her. Just wish I had bought the yarn!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Sounds like a plan. We'll sit on the front porch, and also enjoy the sun sliding behind my mountain.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have spent $105 for a Philosphers Wool pullover. My DH loves it!


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Ortolano Yarns said:


> How much would you spend on yarn for a sweater? Up to $100? $200? $300?


I've thought a lot about this question. So much is involved. I live in sweaters, I don't own a dress, I sometimes wear a jacket but find knitted apparels the most comfortable. So my wardrobe grows and changes with my sweaters.
Knitting is also how I entertain myself so I am willing to spend what I can. I look for sales but enjoy feel of good fibers and the many colors and textures now available.
I also consider where the yarn is made and sold. I prefer to buy American made yarn at a local yarn store.


----------



## farleyw40 (Jan 25, 2011)

I only use red heart


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

oh my , should I answer honestly? well, I spend way more on yarn to make a sweater or a shawl or socks then I would spend to buy the same!! how funny is that?
I'm sooooooooo attracted to fibers ( and fabrics).
My sister keeps freaking out over what I spend on her gifts, for example the yarn she picked for the Knit Swirl Sweater, I'll bet that cost me about $250.00, was it worth it? absolutely. Is it gorgeous? yes. 
but I'm nuts


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Katsch said:


> Hi I see you are a newbie, welcome. Do you knit or crochet or both?


Just a knitter (for now).


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Everyone's "limit" is, of course, different. I'm the type who has NEVER spent a great deal on clothes at all! My mom taught me the "art" of shopping sales (and in the off seasons, too), plus thrift store shopping! And I LOVE to feel that I've saved money--and rarely buy anything at any store unless it is on sale--1/2 price or more! And even then, I couldn't "allow" myself to spend much as I am too self-conscious about what that amount would do to help someone in need. Even the sweaters I do make for gifts--don't cost over $5-$8 as I buy Red Heart yarn. But, please, if one enjoys buying more expensive gifts for themselves, more power to you. Just enjoy what you do for yourself--we all deserve something nice!! P.S. I have also become a person enjoys the "challenge" of buying items on sale--that's why thrift shopping is so much fun :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

luvrcats said:


> Everyone's "limit" is, of course, different. I'm the type who has NEVER spent a great deal on clothes at all! My mom taught me the "art" of shopping sales (and in the off seasons, too), plus thrift store shopping! And I LOVE to feel that I've saved money--and rarely buy anything at any store unless it is on sale--1/2 price or more! And even then, I couldn't "allow" myself to spend much as I am too self-conscious about what that amount would do to help someone in need. Even the sweaters I do make for gifts--don't cost over $5-$8 as I buy Red Heart yarn. But, please, if one enjoys buying more expensive gifts for themselves, more power to you. Just enjoy what you do for yourself--we all deserve something nice!! P.S. I have also become a person enjoys the "challenge" of buying items on sale--that's why thrift shopping is so much fun :thumbup: :thumbup:


You sound just like me and if I won the lottery tomorrow id still be the same


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> Everyone's "limit" is, of course, different. I'm the type who has NEVER spent a great deal on clothes at all! My mom taught me the "art" of shopping sales (and in the off seasons, too), plus thrift store shopping! And I LOVE to feel that I've saved money--and rarely buy anything at any store unless it is on sale--1/2 price or more! And even then, I couldn't "allow" myself to spend much as I am too self-conscious about what that amount would do to help someone in need. Even the sweaters I do make for gifts--don't cost over $5-$8 as I buy Red Heart yarn. But, please, if one enjoys buying more expensive gifts for themselves, more power to you. Just enjoy what you do for yourself--we all deserve something nice!! P.S. I have also become a person enjoys the "challenge" of buying items on sale--that's why thrift shopping is so much fun :thumbup: :thumbup:


Best part of it all, you're having fun!


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

dba1047 said:


> oh my , should I answer honestly? well, I spend way more on yarn to make a sweater or a shawl or socks then I would spend to buy the same!! how funny is that?
> I'm sooooooooo attracted to fibers ( and fabrics).
> My sister keeps freaking out over what I spend on her gifts, for example the yarn she picked for the Knit Swirl Sweater, I'll bet that cost me about $250.00, was it worth it? absolutely. Is it gorgeous? yes.
> but I'm nuts


I, for one, am glad you will spend on what you love to work with. Would a woodworker buy cheap wood to make a beautiful cabinet? No.
Many products have become very cheap because they are made with cheap labor in countries that do not have our safety or living standards. I try not to encourage those practices and buy American made. This means I do spend more and usually I am the maker.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Same here. One of my favorites to knit with is a merino/silk blend.
> 
> I will add this: I currently have a baby blanket on the needles for a friend of mine. She chose the yarn (My mistake for letting her choose). I do not care for the way it feels as I knit nor do I like the slight fuzziness of it - its not the same as a lofty wool or alpaca, just feels weird. It is acrylic that she purchased at Michaels on sale for $1.99 for each 400 yard skein - needed 6 skeins. I wish she had waited to purchase so that I could have directed her to Knitpicks or another online site to find a quality acrylic yarn that would have felt better knitting. All I keep thinking about is other yarn to knit with. As a result, I do a few rows, put it down and pick up one of my other projects. But I've got to finish this for her. Just wish I had bought the yarn!


Tell her. She must have similar taste choices in, say, food brands, fabrics, art supplies, pens, glasses, dishes. We like to work with, feel and see things that are pleasing to us.
It also sounds as if what she chose will be rough for a baby's skin. Show her a comparable that you like. She is probably also worried about the cost. Your time and effort are the most important.


----------

